# [SPN] An Interview With Jarnail Singh, The Journalist



## Sikh News Reporter (May 6, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

This is a very special announcement on behalf of S. Jarnail Singh Ji, the Journalist, who protested against the supression and injustice against the Sikh community. Proudly, he is an esteemed SPN member as well. 

An Interaction with Jarnail Singh Ji, The Journalist
Snapshot: An exclusive interview with him has just been exclusively recorded by Chardikala Time Tv, in its hard talk show, Kharian Gallan (True Talk). The interview would be telecast on Webnesday, May 6, 2009 at 8.30 PM (Indian Standard Time) and there would be a repeat telecast on Thrusday, May 7, 2009 at 3.00 PM (IST). Jarnail Singh ji has talked, in depth, about various issues concerning Sikh community. All of you are cordially invited to watch the telecast.

We will be trying to record the interview and if in case anybody of you could post it on youtube that would be awesome... then we can perhaps link to the interview from youtube.

To confirm your local timings with Chardikala Time Tv: Click Here.

Note: To reply, click the above link and post your messages in the forum itself for a wider audience.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 06-05-2009

Activity since: 02-05-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

16-05-2009:
 o Panth, Rahit & I - Origin, Development & Relevance - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=355&c=1
 o PANTH, RAHIT AND I Sikh Research Institute San Antonio TX, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=359&c=1

23-05-2009:
 o Prakash Guru Amar Das Dev ji - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=357&c=1

Ranged Events

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 02-05-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 37 New Members
 o 30 New Threads
 o 156 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

